# validity of IELTS



## canadiangal75 (Aug 23, 2008)

How long are the IELTS results valid for? Is a a forever thing? Or only valid 1 year as in the police checks?


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

I think two years.

Regards


----------



## funksta (Oct 19, 2008)

canadiangal75 said:


> How long are the IELTS results valid for? Is a a forever thing? Or only valid 1 year as in the police checks?


two years...


----------

